# Opera Browser



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi Everyone,
Has anyone got any good things or bad things to say about Opera browser? Want to try but I thought I would ask the experts first! Getting tired of IE 5.5. Any trouble with crashes or not loading web pages?


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

Hi TW56,

Don't know if I qualify as an expert, but I'll give it a shot.

I've been using Opera since version 3.2 (it's now at 6.0). It's been my default browser for most of that time. I do keep IE and Netscape around, mainly to check web pages I've designed to make sure they load OK, but also for the occasional page that doesn't want to load in Opera. (probably the worst offenders for this are some official Microsoft pages and those with activex controls, although I've also found that buggy javascript can cause an occasional crash or hang).

There are a number of reasons I've come to prefer Opera:
1) Speed. The first thing you'll notice is that most pages load significantly faster than in the other browsers.
2) Small footprint. Seems to use fewer resources than the others, and of course it's a much smaller program.
3) MDI Multiple Document Interface. You can have a number of pages open within the browser window (kind of like documents within Word). I'm a multitasking "searchaholic" with only a dialup connection. MDI means I can have a main search window open along with several more results pages I've opened by right-click & 'open in new window'. I can then go from one to the next as they load; there's always a new page ready. Alternatively I can have, say, a couple of different forums, a hotmail account and a news site open at the same time and switch from one to the next...all while using far fewer resources than the multiple windows that would be required for such an approach with the other browsers.
4) Zoom. Pages are easily zoomed (text and images) either with keyboard or scroll mouse.
5) Mouse Gestures. Version 5 and up have a feature whereby you can move around with small mouse gestures - e.g. R.Click and small leftward movement of the mouse moves you back in History. rclick + up/down movement opens new blank window, r.click+down&right closes the active window. Once you get used to this feature, you tend to get frustrated by programs which lack it (ie, everything else).
Version 6 also has expanded search functions, two-key access to a variety of functions (accept/reject cookies or pop-up windows, turn on/off Java, JS, etc.), as well as the functional if not flashy email, news and messaging clients carried over from earlier versions.

In case you haven't guessed by now I would strongly recommend that you give it a try. The current version is free (although with an ad banner which can be turned off if you purchase it.) If you don't like it you can always uninstall it, although I think you're probably more likely to end up buying it.


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

There are things said here about each browser.

Note:
Opera is only a browser so you need to keep what ever you use for email.

http://forums.techguy.org/showthread.php?s=&threadid=65339


----------



## rhettman5 (Dec 3, 2000)

Opera has a option to toggle images on and off, allowing slower dial up connections to acess pages faster, and then turning images on when there is something you want to see..good browser for free, even better if you pay !...Rhett


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Thanks everybody I apreciate the info! I'll probably give it a try! Thanks again


----------



## jakoval (Oct 28, 2001)

hewee,

Actually, current versions of Opera also have email, news and ICQ clients built in. The mail is not as fancy as some (e.g. no fancy stationery) but is fully functional, complete with filtering capability and the ability to import info from your other email programs. I don't use the news or messaging clients, so can't offer an opinion on them.
An added bonus is that some viruses that mail themselves out to your contacts don't seem to recognize Opera's address book.


----------



## Fyzbo (Feb 6, 2002)

I have to say I like how the new version of the opera browser comes integrated with JAVA. I also have to say though, that it is one of the only browsers that puts an advertisement on your screen unless you pay for a registered version. It comes with many advantages, but I find that to be one major disadvantage.


----------



## bellgamin (Apr 6, 2001)

I am an avid Opera user of long standing. I bought it, so NO ads.

Neither IE nor Netscape are TRULY free. Both of them have numerous strings attached, even though they are not monetary strings. At least, not at first glance.

There's nothing I can add to Jakoval's excellent write-up except to encourage those who like Opera to buy Opera.

Aloha from Hawaii,
Bellgamin
======
I majored in liberal arts. Would you like fries with that?


----------



## Linkmaster (Aug 12, 2001)

Hi everyone,
Thanks to everyones input I decided to try Opera. I was so impressed that I purchased it ( with the Wifes permission of course) I am very pleased. It is faster and more stable. I do have one question. Some links dont show up such as in yahoo mail. But thta is minor . if someone could give me a few tips it would be appreciated.
Thanks again!


----------



## hewee (Oct 26, 2001)

jakoval,

Thanks there. I never knew that Opera had email.

I still like Netscape and Messenger the best.
But I never tried Opera yet.


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

TW56:

Welcome to the Opera users club. I used Netscape (Win3.1) from Fall '96 until Fall '99 when I switched to Opera because Netscape would not load on my new Win98SE machine. Prior to switching, Opera had been my backup browser used only occasionally. (In those days Opera offered a free 30 "user-days" trial period, so I had to ration my days.) I paid the $35 going price at the time and have never regreted it.

I use Opera only for browsing and very occasional visits to the Opera newsgroups to check on bug reports, etc. I use Eudora and FoxMail for email.

Potential tip: If you are not using Spycatcher or a similar program to obliterate pop-ups, you can turn them off in File>Preferences>Windows>Browser windows>Pop-up windows: Refuse pop-up windows

Also note: Opera will choke on poorly coded web pages and certain password-protected pages. In these cases I have to revert to IE5. Opera has a few other bugs, but it's part of your homework to find them


----------



## ksuwyldkat (Nov 9, 2000)

I recently got Opera 6.0. It does have some glitches on some sites, but for the most part it is excellent. I use it to do searches quicker than IE or Nav. As for the advertising, it is not that bad. I only have one banner and it does not bother me. If it does start, I will ante up the $39 bucks to get rid of it.


----------



## calebo (Mar 11, 2002)

I use opera occasionlly, but can't load Hotmail, any tips?


----------



## oscar51 (Nov 13, 1999)

I don't have a Hotmail account so I can't duplicate or suggest an answer to your problem. Opera works fine with my Operamail (it better!), Eudoramail, and Linuxmail accounts. I do occasionally have a problem with some password-protected pages -- e.g., I can't use Opera to login to my own billing records via my ISP's home page. Of course, there's always the possibility that MSN has their sites fixed to block Opera users. Wouldn't be the first time...


----------



## richardp (Jan 11, 2002)

Im usin opera 6 now and its the best thing since sliced bread but the downloads cound be better so you can resume but i use gozilla for that


----------



## richardp (Jan 11, 2002)

hotmail works fine wiv me


----------



## Tech for Glory (Sep 14, 2000)

Opera rocks. Perhaps once I reformat my computer this summer, I may consider shelling out the dough to support this worthy cause.

I'm a multitasker, so by far the best ability is that you only see ONE Opera window in your task bar, but you can have tons of Opera windows open at the same time.

The next best thing: Pop-up killer. This ability makes this thing worth downloading. And it's easy to turn this off if you're, say, reading dotComics at http://www.marvel.com and you need the pop-ups. Just hit F12 and click accept popup windows. When you're done, F12 again and refuse.

Mouse gestures are very helpful. Rightclick, drag up and then down and bam, the window is closed. They're like keyboard shortcuts except with the mouse!

Problems: Still, as I'm sure you can tell by now, a bit buggy with certain pages. I have slight trouble with Half.com, and WizardWorld.com and sites that feature Flash will often choke and hang for a bit, but things will eventually resume to normal. Also, when I visit the messageboards of http://www.CrossGen.com, I can't get the browser to remember my username and password. Don't know if this is just with UBB message boards or what, but I don't have any problems here on this site.

Then there's the banner, which can take up a bit of screen realty on lower resolutions.

But overall, I use Opera as my primary browser.


----------

